# help! IE cant resolve DNS [RESOLVED]



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

I think I must have done this myself by clicking Yes to something I shouldn't have - I doubt it's malware as Firefox is fine. But - this is a big deal - I can't use Microsoft Updates !!

I'm posting here in Security because I think it's a setting I checked in my security software - please of course move if this is the wrong spot. I get *lots* of popups especially I guess from Kaspersky and Teatimer asking to allow or block this or that. Mostly I don't really understand and I guess the effects are here now. 


I'm running TeaTimer/Spybot, Kaspersky, Webroot Spy Sweeper, always use Firefox except the rare occasions like MS updates that one has to use Internet Explorer. 


This is part of what I'm getting on the MSUpdates page - 
----------------------------
This problem can be caused by a variety of issues, including: 

Internet connectivity has been lost. 
The website is temporarily unavailable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) is not reachable. 
The Domain Name Server (DNS) does not have a listing for the website's domain. 
If this is an HTTPS (secure) address, click tools, click Internet Options, click Advanced, and check to be sure the SSL and TLS protocols are enabled under the security section. 
-------------------------------
Firefox simultaneously is fine, so it must be some setting related to Internet Explorer. I tried some other web pages that I could get simultaneously in Firefox, and they are still fine on Firefox and can't be reached on IE. So it's not just MS's site.




Help! Thank you.


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: help! IE cant resolve DNS*

I don't have a way to edit the above any more?? But - I found out how to reset Kaspersky totally - and now I'm fine. So you can close or delete this thread. Thank you!


----------

